# MH or dual spectrum bulbs?



## Surfer Joe (Nov 22, 2013)

I got a 600W dimmable digital ballast and I am going to get some bulbs for vegging. 
Would people recommend getting a 400W MH or a 400W dual spectrum bulb for the vegging stage?
I read that MH promotes strong, compact growth, but I don't know anything about the dual spectrum bulbs.
I also plan to use a 600W hps bulb for the flowering stage later on.


----------



## 7greeneyes (Nov 22, 2013)

dual spectrum would be more preferable to provide a more complete spectrum coverage for the blooming girls, I use MH for vegging, the girls love it.

hps for vegging seems to make them grow quicker but they seem to get a bit more stretch between nodes vs. mh making them wide and compact growth.

good luck bud. This is just my experience....

Most ppl here will tell you to buy a t5(s) tho....


----------



## Surfer Joe (Nov 22, 2013)

Thanks. The t5s are off the table for now as I already got an hid setup and plan to use that. 
I do have a lot of cfl lights hanging around, but I thought that a MH light would give the better light quality for vegging and I want to simplify things- I got about a dozen cfl light cords going out of the grow tent and wires everywhere.
One good light would be a lot more pleasant to deal with.


----------



## pcduck (Nov 22, 2013)

dual spectrum's bulbs work great from beginning to end


----------



## Hushpuppy (Nov 22, 2013)

I would use the MH bulb myself but make sure it puts out the 6500k spectrum as most MH bulbs actually put out the 5000k spectrum which isn't as good or efficient for veg. There are those manufactures that make the MH that puts out 6500k which is ideal for veg growth  I don't see where the dual arc would be beneficial for veg over the MH, but I have never used them either so I could be wrong


----------



## rickyjack9 (Nov 24, 2013)

I tried 7000k mh and plants stressed?!? some started hermin.
back to hps and much better but did notice that older bulbs actually do lose
lumen output, so do suggest buying cheapest hps online and replace every 6 mo.            ............else half the crop of BUDS. for real. true.


----------



## Hushpuppy (Nov 24, 2013)

The best light spectrum for MJ is a fairly tight range. I would never use anything higher than 6500k for veg and I wouldn't use it at all for flower unless I was growing larger plants and coupled it with HPS. I am not too sure if the 7000k caused herming, but I have heard that the higher spectrums above the 6500k range are more damaging than helpful to growing MJ. I would stick with 6500k for veg(either MH or T5) and 2700-3000k(HPS) for flower for the best results


----------



## Surfer Joe (Nov 25, 2013)

Thanks.
I have a safety concern now.
Will I need a special timer to control the hid light ballast?
It's a 600W dimmable digital ballast and will have a 400W MH and a 600W HPS used in it.
I used regular light timers to run all of my cfls including about 700W of lights without any problems but I read that you need a special heavy duty timer to switch the hid lights and ballasts on and off without problems.


----------



## rickyjack9 (Nov 26, 2013)

As long as wires dont get overly warm, Ive never had a problem with a 'normal'
heavy duty appliance timer.  And yes hps for flowering, DO NOT use 7000k mh for flowering. yes it did stress plants. Not sure why. I'll never do it again.
And save your lungs and make decarbed cannaoil. It really prevents withdrawals, i swear by it. Research it. use common sense. smoking is bad.
But I love THC in cannaoil. tsp a day keeps dr. away. I used to swear by vaping, but still messed with my lungs. Cannaoil is the solution. Get your THC, just not thru lung filtering. Cant replace that air filter, right. Yougins, take heed. Try it, you'll be glad. HRC 2016. ACA for all.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Nov 26, 2013)

Surfer Joe said:
			
		

> Thanks.
> I have a safety concern now.
> Will I need a special timer to control the hid light ballast?
> It's a 600W dimmable digital ballast and will have a 400W MH and a 600W HPS used in it.



Are you saying that you plan on using a 400W MH bulb in a 600W ballast?  If so, you cannot do that--the wattage of the bulb must match the wattage of the ballast.  If you are saying that you are going to run a 600W MH and dim the ballast to 400W, that is okay.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Nov 26, 2013)

rickyjack9 said:
			
		

> As long as wires dont get overly warm, Ive never had a problem with a 'normal'
> heavy duty appliance timer.  And yes hps for flowering, DO NOT use 7000k mh for flowering. yes it did stress plants. Not sure why. I'll never do it again.
> And save your lungs and make decarbed cannaoil. It really prevents withdrawals, i swear by it. Research it. use common sense. smoking is bad.
> But I love THC in cannaoil. tsp a day keeps dr. away. I used to swear by vaping, but still messed with my lungs. Cannaoil is the solution. Get your THC, just not thru lung filtering. Cant replace that air filter, right. Yougins, take heed. Try it, you'll be glad. HRC 2016. ACA for all.



There is really no evidence whatsoever that smoking cannabis contributes to lung cancer or other respiratory problems.


----------



## WeedHopper (Nov 26, 2013)

:yeahthat:


----------



## Surfer Joe (Nov 26, 2013)

The Hemp Goddess said:
			
		

> Are you saying that you plan on using a 400W MH bulb in a 600W ballast?  If so, you cannot do that--the wattage of the bulb must match the wattage of the ballast.  If you are saying that you are going to run a 600W MH and dim the ballast to 400W, that is okay.


I have a 600W dimmable ballast and want to buy a 400W MH and a 600W HPS bulbs and use them by setting the dimmable ballast to 400 or to 600 as needed.
Is that ok?
Also, can you please tell me if a 600W ballast will need a special light timer or can I use the same timer that I used with my cfl lights?
Thanks.


----------



## 7greeneyes (Nov 26, 2013)

I buy my utility timers at home depot $15-20 american. In the Lighting section.


----------



## rickyjack9 (Nov 27, 2013)

Hemp Goddess: "There is really no evidence whatsoever that smoking cannabis contributes to lung cancer or other respiratory problems."

Common sense dictates that this philosophy is wrong. To justify that smoking or vaping does not cause respiratory problems is absolutely ignorance. You have the right to do what you want, but do not tell me and put in writing such ignorance. U of course have a right to opinion, but not FACTS. Using the precious lungs to filter impure smoke of any kind leaves behind lung damage. Why in the hell do think coughing isnt a signal of lung abuse. You sound just like big Tobacco. I've smoked or vaped for 44 years and can tell you, your lungs are being harmed. No way around it, you are just justifying it. Just because I switched to cannaoil and had no withdrawals whatsoever; to each his own. Smoke/vape if u choose.  But the statement by the Goddess is wrong. Im just glad I found decarbed cannaoil online.
Do not believe smoking wont harm the lungs. I care about others and I say: switch to cannaoil now. no withdrawals I swear. But hey theyre your lungs.
If u cough, you lose. common sense? listen to your body (coughing is bad).
ACA forever. HRC 2016. To say smoking anything doesnt harm the lungs is absolutely incorrect and irresponsible, actually a little ignorant. I have no reason to push cannaoil. All I can say is that my experience tells me that smoking is unhealthy. Vaping is better but still harmful to lungs. If any weed smoker has ever tried to quit several times, well, that proves my point. Talk about evidence. huh Goddess? DONT smoke/vape. Switch to cannaoil NOW.
I post this because I care about lung health for all. And when I saw Hemp Goddess comment "no evidence whatsoever". How about use some common sense people. Goddess, you sound Republican and probably have stock in bong or pipe factory. STOP smoking NOW. get THC thru cannaoil. Save lungs for clean air and live a better longer life. Cannaoil is the future, not 'coughing'.
COMMON SENSE. Only trying to educate, people. Not saying quit THC. I cant live without it myself. But I sure love my tbsp oil after a long day.
I had my 'rationalizing to smoke pot' for over four decades. If you try cannaoil, You wont be sorry. i swear to God. Dont underestimate this suggestion. Do a gut check, DONT SMOKE at all. just trying to help.
coughing is not funny or cool. and it is a WARNING. Healthy is cool. In the long run. and future...smoke=bad. stop justifying. learn cannaoil. look it up.
(decarb in microwave with 2-3 min bursts, 3 or 4 times), then mix into oil.
then into mason jar, then that into crockpot half full of water to prevent cracking the crockpot like i did first try, oops) Hi for a few hours (4-6) shaking jar periodically. Careful, that oil is HOT.  Let cool down...
Strain. Just look it up people. Take the lungs out of the equation. I beg u. If u try it, u will quit smoking without withdrawals.. Isnt that worth trying?  and Pass this vital knowledge to others after your enlightenment. and u will be enlightened. Tell others if u care


----------



## Surfer Joe (Nov 27, 2013)

I've been a smoker since the 60s, and I have to admit that smoking affects my lungs and makes me cough and wheeze after a while, which is why I normally take breaks during the year just to help my lungs.

But how much pot is needed to make a tablespoon of cannaoil? How does it compare to smoking in effects and duration?


----------



## WeedHopper (Nov 27, 2013)

RickyBobby ya back at this Lung Thingy again. Your wearing us tha hell out with that crap. Can you post without talking **** about Smoking and Lungs. We get it,,,you like the Oil,,thats cool bro,,but we like to Smoke. How about you leave the Preaching for Sunday at Church and lets stick to the Subject,,,Cause I dont remember it being about Lung Cancer. You have a total of 60 post and I would bet close to 90% of them are telling us about Lung Cancer.
And stop talking crap to THG.


----------



## Hushpuppy (Nov 27, 2013)

I understand that everyone has their own way of doing things. And everyone feels passionately about their own ideas and beliefs. I prefer to "eat" my meds(hash pills) as opposed to smoking them, even though I do smoke a little on occasion. But coming on here and talking smack to people who have plenty of experience to pull from and calling names just because they express their opinion just makes you look like a prick, especially when you call for facts while supplying no factual backup yourself.

If you have some reliable studies to quote from, that show some correlation and want to "share" them with us, that is one thing, and we would appreciate the info. But don't come on here and blast someone who disagrees with you when you have nothing to back up what you say. I personally think that breathing any kind of smoke is detrimental but I have never heard or read any reliable sources that support your assertions. On the contrary, I just heard on the news about a week ago that some long term studies have shown that MJ smokers are less subject to lung cancer than people who smoke tobacco, AND less subject than people who smoke nothing. 

I am not going to sit here and call you a liberal democrat idiot, and say, " Common sense dictates that this philosophy is wrong", just because I heard this study on the news and now think you are "actually a little ignorant". I prefer to let you think and do what you think is best for you. 

We appreciate your input and welcome suggestions, advice, and insight,   "but do not tell me and put in writing such ignorance." If you disagree with me and have some important info to back it up then state it without blasting people


----------



## WeedHopper (Nov 27, 2013)

:yeahthat: X10

Thank You Hushpuppy,,good post..


----------



## 7greeneyes (Nov 27, 2013)

plz be civil to members, especially mods. You won't make friends acting like a know-it-all when there's thousands of pages of documentation saying otherwise regarding carcinogens and cannabis.

Please think and be more considerate of others b4 you post.


----------



## rickyjack9 (Nov 27, 2013)

weedhopper, hushpuppy. you go right ahead and justify smoking all u want. 
My opinion is important in my opinion, enough to post my opinion. Ok 
If someone bringing up some real beliefs, why not? I realize you two post alot more than me. Why is that important? The number of posts.
If just a few readers read my opinions, then Im happy. If im a downer to your beliefs, just ignore me. U smokers make me laugh. If u cant handle the truth
go ahead and say whatever u will. Yes I do try to offer an alternative to lung abuse. Do I really need to find evidence of my opinion. My evidence is my 44 years smoking. Surfer Joe has it right. He uses his own experience to discuss
his opinion. What would u like, a scientific journal of common sense. You also probably think pot smoke is not as bad as tobacco smoke. WRONG. pot smoke contains much more harmful toxic effects on the lungs. Its not the number of posts that is important, its the amount of useful quality info. Just because you two post alot (over 3000+) doesnt make all of them vital. While I believe my few entries are useful and extremely important. Are all of your posts 'extremely important'? whatever.  Sorry about using the term 'ignorant'. I am wrong doing that. That divides people, not unite. My bad. Glad someone looked up my number of posts and gave their summary. Good. Got u researching at least. So theres hope for u. If the TRUTH gets thru to a few, then Im satisfied. To hear someone is sick of my posts or say they do not belong here only further solidifies my beliefs. And if real life experiences don't count as 'reliable source' then u better think again. Just because I don't give scientific journal quotes, dont tell me I should not therefore give an opinion. 
No ones ego is at stake here. Its just that lunging THC is most widely used method of receiving THC into the blood. Im just suggesting: get an update once in a while. and be open-minded. I just think posting this info is appropriate on any post. Let me just ask one question:
In a hundred years from now do u think smoking will be more popular than
alternative methods of THC delivery? u do the exstrapulation. (hint: use brain, common sense, not ego.) u and your lungs have a bad relationship. I'd want a divorce. I wouldn't let my daughter marry a Republican. Now that comment doesnt belong on this site. ok, maybe not, but opinions do not always fall into the perfect world order of where opinions belong. Stay free and Im sorry if I offended anyone. And thanks again for counting up and analysing my posts.
The young are invincible, the old are wise and experienced. Or do I have this backwards?? If a few hairs are ruffled, GOOD. Think for yourselves. and watch out for snake-oil salesmen. theyre everywhere. weedhopper and hushpuppy. I have no doubt you'll reach 4000 posts each soon. Ive read many of your posts and u mean well. but we are never too old to learn. and modify beliefs...
and weedhopper, if u are getting so 'worn' out, id try deep breathing or more exercise if u r still able that is.  and hushpuppy i also thank you for devoting so many words in your post. Gotcha thinking. Thats all I care about. Cannaoil or ? will replace 'smoking' in 2060
but why wait? thats the 64 million dollar question. Oh Oh i dont have any documentation to prove it. common sense tho.


----------



## Hick (Nov 28, 2013)

rickyjack you are entitled to your opinion, and entitled to express it... "in a civil" manner and without belittling and degrading statements. Until you prove with scientific data that 'your opinion' is factual, it is nothing more than an opinion. 
 beware of 'snake-oil salesmen'.....


----------



## WeedHopper (Nov 28, 2013)

RickyBobby,,im done with talking to you about this subject. Let it go Bro,,let it go. Hell my MOTHER doesnt give me this much crap about things. You are a royal pain in the *** Littler Brother. LET IT GO.


----------



## Hushpuppy (Nov 28, 2013)

Hey everyone; I have had 5 back surgeries and I am still suffering with back pain. Trust MY experience, don't go to doctors anymore, they all will ruin your back. 
   Don't believe the scientists who use the scientific method to bring about unbiased facts and results. No, trust MY experience and opinion, even though you don't know anything about me. 
   You don't know if I am a lunatic who talks to little green men or a highly trained and experienced scientist, but I promise you that you can trust my opinion. Not because I am a trained scientist with years of Provable experience, trust me because I have over 3000 posts here 

:fid:  Dude You are too funny :banana:


----------



## pcduck (Nov 30, 2013)

What does oil have to do with lights? Which is the subject of this thread


----------



## rickyjack9 (Dec 3, 2013)

and pcduck, with over 12,000 posts, is correct. This post is about lights.
i like lights. theyre bright and are needed to grow plants. The sun gives about 10,000 lumens psf. wow. A wise chinese man told me to just buy cheapie lights and replace every 6 mo or so. Trying that since my last crop was about half as usual due to brightness dimenishing on current 1.5 yr old light.


----------



## WeedHopper (Dec 4, 2013)

Finally,,Ricky yur back on subject. Good. Cough cough,,sorry,,sinuses acting up.  Just playen wit ya.


----------



## johnnylongjohns (Dec 17, 2013)

The Hemp Goddess said:
			
		

> There is really no evidence whatsoever that smoking cannabis contributes to lung cancer or other respiratory problems.


Not true, smoking anything is not good for you or your lungs. End of sentence.


----------



## Hushpuppy (Dec 17, 2013)

I totally agree that breathing the smoke of anything burning isn't good for your lungs. That statement* still doesn't *serve as evidence that smoking cannabis causes or contributes to lung cancer or other respiratory problems


----------



## rickyjack9 (Dec 19, 2013)

hushpuppy. COMMON SENSE.  look it up. so u say if it isnt good for your lungs, then it doesnt mean it contributes to respiratory problems? mmmm
All I am trying to say is simply to try cannaoil for better long term health.
Thats my experience, which should count for something, thats all. smoke
away if YOU choose, but decarbed cannaoil works without smokers withdrawals, thats all I can attest to. 44 yrs smoking/vaping. Stopped cold
turkey with cannaoil, much to my happy and healthy surprise. thats all, but thats my fact for me...might work for others. Not sure how to PROVE. (thank u, johnnylongjohns, I just wish u could stay on point and discuss lumens, not lungs, coff, coff, joking.) I dont coff anymore...


----------



## pcduck (Dec 19, 2013)

rickyjack9 said:
			
		

> I just wish u could stay on point and discuss lumens,



The same can also be said for you:aok:


----------



## Hushpuppy (Dec 19, 2013)

I don't smoke my cannabis normally, I typically make hash and press it into pills that I eat as I believe (for me) that I get better results of what I want to achieve. I am sure that using the canna oil is just as good, I just hate to see people come on and push their way as "The Only Way to do it right"(or at least with that kind of attitude showing). I think that eating the raw hash is better for my back pain but I'm not going to shove my way into other people's faces and tell them that they are (choose your adjective) for not seeing things my way. 

I know this is certainly way off topic but I think it is a worthwhile conversation that can be had civilly, with mutual respect for all involved


----------



## rickyjack9 (Dec 19, 2013)

u eat hash, now thats funny. try for jay leno show.
but whatever works is what counts. Remember lumens, NOT lungs. Wouldnt
want to shake anyones already loose brains. pcduck, hushpuppy, weedhopper
u r all right. I just like to bend the 'rule' a little sometimes, especially for my beliefs. If I have a belief i think will help others, I will post it even if its not on point. But food for thought doesnt really have a proper place, does it? And hushpuppy, nobody is shoving, just giving an opinion. We all have opinions. eating hash. thats funny to me tho. i think id burn that to get higher. Im sure eating it would help a little. i dont disagree with anyones opinions on this post. I tried buying cheap hps and will never again. u get what u pay for. thats on point. Quality or nothing. Dont go cheap. you'll be sorry. my opinion. peace. sorry for stepping on toes. and giving crap.
we all have something in common, we like THC. yay.


----------



## Hushpuppy (Dec 20, 2013)

Good enough Bro


----------



## pcduck (Dec 20, 2013)

:rofl: you to funny rickyjack9
Nobody has loose brains around here but you :rofl:

If you would want more people to read your opinion on smoking versus oil, you would be better off just making your own thread on the subject. Instead of it being hidden in a light thread. Now go get your shovel and scoop your brains back into the bucket. You may need them sometime in your lifetime. They are still good since it appears you have not used them much.


----------



## WeedHopper (Dec 21, 2013)

RickyBobby,,, you at it again Bro???:doh: 

Loose Brains,, thats funny. Wait a minute,, i do believe i did here something rolling around up there.:ignore:


----------



## rickyjack9 (Dec 22, 2013)

thats ok, they let Republicans like pcduck who has to be a loosened brained tea party wingnut on here so that means anybody can say anything, or is pcduck a paid off Koch exec? Trying to segregate his righteous ideals.
no thanx. quack quack. buy quality hps lights, no cheapies. Know what I mean quack?  quack quack. looks like Daffey Duck, must be a duck. Probably an Okie. Go To the section on oil.
You'll find it mixed with the weed section somewhere. and stay in alphabetical order please.
I can only process one idea at a time. thank you. Having duck for dinner.
a good full spectrum light is worth the money, by the way. IMHO, quack.
pcduck for Mayor.


----------



## pcduck (Dec 22, 2013)

Don't know what you are smoking rickyjack, but you may want to lay off it for awhile as you are not making any sense in your posts:aok:

I guess, I will quit trying to help you move your soap box to an area where all can see it instead of it being buried in lights.


----------



## ozzydiodude (Dec 22, 2013)

Rickyjerk your just a arse hole that like to start crap because your too fing dumb to write or post like a normal person.


----------



## Hick (Dec 22, 2013)

Merry Christmas ricky(all)jack(ed up)


----------



## WeedHopper (Dec 22, 2013)

His name is RickyBobby. Does the same shet. Runs around hollering hes on fire,,when he aint. LOL


----------

